# Kim 'Gloss' Debkowski und Rocco Stark bekommen ein Baby



## beachkini (8 Aug. 2012)

​*
Im australischen Urwald lernten sie sich vor einem halben Jahr kennen und lieben - jetzt werden die beiden RTL-"Dschungelcamp"-Stars Kim "Gloss" Debkowski, 19, und Uwe Ochsenknechts Sohn Rocco Stark, 26, Eltern!*

„Kim ist schwanger. Die beiden erwarten ihr erstes Baby“, verrieten Freunde des Paares gegenüber "Bunte.de" - und fügten hinzu: „Die beiden freuen sich sehr!“ 

Das merkt man! Denn die "DSDS"-Kandidatin von 2010 und der Ochsenknecht-Sprössling streuten in letzter Zeit via Facebook immer wieder Hinweise, dass sie Nachwuchs erwarten. So postete der 26-Jährige am 29. Juli: „Sind Kinder klein, gib ihnen Wurzeln. Sind sie größer, gib ihnen Flügel!“. Und auch Kim deutete ihre Schwangerschaft in dem sozialen Netzwerk an. „Es wird die schönste Zeit meines Lebens! ♥ it!“, schrieb sie nur wenige Tage später.

Noch im April hatten sich die beiden On/Off-Turteltäubchen im gemeinsamen OK!-Interview ganz anders geäußert. Kim erklärte damals: "Man spricht darüber und man denkt darüber nach, aber natürlich denke ich auch daran, dass ich erst 19 bin." Und ergänzte entschieden: "Und ich möchte erst mal etwas erreichen in meinem Leben."

Das scheint nun Schnee von gestern zu sein. Auch die kurze Trennung im Juni ist passé. Offenbar haben sich die beiden RTL-Stars zusammengerauft und geben ihrer Liebe eine neue Chance.

Wir gratulieren den werdenden Eltern!
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## DER SCHWERE (8 Aug. 2012)

Ach du Lieber Himmel 

​


----------



## MarkyMark (8 Aug. 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Ach du Lieber Himmel
> 
> ​



Entspann dich, in 4 Wochen gehen die beiden eh mal wieder auseinander, kommen dann wieder zusammen, trennen sich wieder ...und irgendwann sieht man ihn mit Brigitte Nielsen sturzbesoffen im Kölner Stadtpark..oder so ähnlich 

Sowas nehme ich genauso ernst wie dieses "Ashton Kutcher möchte Vater werden" .. der Tag wird kommen, an dem er seiner Demi wieder hinterher sabbert.

Dieser On/Off Kram ist zu durchschaubar. Ich bin ja sogar so weit zu behaupten, dass Paddinson und Stewart derzeit eine Riesen PR abfahren wegen dem kommenden Twilight Teil, denn passend zur Premiere werden beide rein zufällig wieder versöhnt sein.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (8 Aug. 2012)

MarkyMark schrieb:


> Entspann dich, in 4 Wochen gehen die beiden eh mal wieder auseinander, kommen dann wieder zusammen, trennen sich wieder ...und irgendwann sieht man ihn mit Brigitte Nielsen sturzbesoffen im Kölner Stadtpark..oder so ähnlich
> 
> Sowas nehme ich genauso ernst wie dieses "Ashton Kutcher möchte Vater werden" .. der Tag wird kommen, an dem er seiner Demi wieder hinterher sabbert.
> 
> Dieser On/Off Kram ist zu durchschaubar. Ich bin ja sogar so weit zu behaupten, dass Paddinson und Stewart derzeit eine Riesen PR abfahren wegen dem kommenden Twilight Teil, denn passend zur Premiere werden beide rein zufällig wieder versöhnt sein.



Ja aber die Vermehren sich, das ist doch entsetzlich!!!!


----------



## JayP (8 Aug. 2012)

Reine PR Geschichte, bestimmt verliert sie das Baby noch und dann bleiben sie beide zusammen um diese schwierige Phase zu überstehen.

Dann doch Trennung und dann kommen Sie doch wieder zusammen.

Und dann ist Kim wieder schwanger.

Aber von einem der Brüder von Rocco also entweder Jimi Blöd oder Wilson Grützalez.

Dann kommts aber noch schlimmer: Uwe O. will für keinen der Assis Unterhalt zahlen.

Und dann wird die ganze Sippe von Natascha O. verklagt damit diese weiterhin ein sorgenfreies Leben mit ihrem neuen Lebenspartner aka junger Fußballspieler verbringen kann.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewehr mit E! :crazy:


----------



## tommie3 (9 Aug. 2012)

Show must go on!


----------



## Punisher (9 Aug. 2012)

Das Kind tut mir jetzt schon leid


----------



## Marco05_ch (16 Aug. 2013)

Das arme Kind


----------



## vanyny (29 März 2014)

Kim ist so hübsch.


----------



## sara86 (31 Jan. 2017)

Rocco ist schon selbstsüchtig versucht alles um in die presse zu kommen


----------



## Liliana222 (23 Feb. 2017)

Waren echt ein traumpaar


----------

